# Hello, I'm a new female INTJ to the forums



## Nexus6 (May 21, 2010)

Hello,

I am a new female INTJ here. I have always been fascinated by the accuracy of the MBTI and the insight it provides into people. I enjoy learning about all the types and what is at the core of what motivates people in the ways they interact, think, create [and dream]. I highly value individualism, objectivity, creativity and intellectualism. My interests are music, art, literature, foreign languages, anthropology and other sciences. 

I have already really enjoyed some of the content I have read on the boards and look forward to some interesting conversations.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Nexus6 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGFOuSaYN1w



Again, welcome to our forum Nexus6. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## SWalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum :laughing: we're glad to have you.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello, welcome to your new home. We love INTJ's here.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*Welcome roud:.

And I think your enneagram type might be 5w4 :wink:.*


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Halforth (May 21, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here as well.

I like INTJs - I should, I'm married to one.

Hope you have fun here. I intend to :wink:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome, always nice to see female NTs.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> Welcome, always nice to see female NTs.


And an INTJ at that - amazing!


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Yay! I always love seeing female INTJs around. We're one in a million. :laughing:

I also dig your pic! Anyone who has Angelina or Croft as their avatar thingy is awesome in my book.


----------



## Nexus6 (May 21, 2010)

bionic said:


> Yay! I always love seeing female INTJs around. We're one in a million. :laughing:
> 
> I also dig your pic! Anyone who has Angelina or Croft as their avatar thingy is awesome in my book.


Thank you! I love Lara Croft and Angelina...and especially Angelina as Lara Croft. She embodies all of what it is to be a female INTJ: intelligence, logic, class, confidence and femininity combined with a certain element of ass-kicking toughness that is just so darn adorable. 

I like your avatar too, very INTJ. :wink:


----------



## Nexus6 (May 21, 2010)

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected][/quote]

Sweet little robot [I have a soft spot for little robots], judging by your mood you have had enough coffee . However, I will tip you just the same. Enjoy!


----------



## Nexus6 (May 21, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> *Welcome roud:.*
> 
> *And I think your enneagram type might be 5w4 :wink:.*


You thought correctly. Very perceptive of you :wink: This is what I love about undertanding the MBTI and Enneagram. It's fun to analyze and make predictions and it's even more fun to find they are accurate.


----------



## Nexus6 (May 21, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> And an INTJ at that - amazing!


Surprised? You could tell me over lunch, but I see you've already eaten.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Nexus6 said:


> Thank you! I love Lara Croft and Angelina...and especially Angelina as Lara Croft. She embodies all of what it is to be a female INTJ: intelligence, logic, class, confidence and femininity combined with a certain element of ass-kicking toughness that is just so darn adorable.
> 
> I like your avatar too, very INTJ. :wink:


Most certainly! Though I would have thought shes more E, who knows. One thing I do notice is that she never thinks outwardly and keeps a close knit of people around her. Very INTJ. And the way she calculates movement is outstanding. So I am not certain of calling Croft INTJ. I can surely say that Angie is an ENFJ though, total femme fatale.

And thank ya, She's suposed to represent me. roud:


----------



## Foziya (May 21, 2010)

Hi Nexus6! I'm new, too. ENFJ here, or I was a long time ago when I took the test.


----------



## Nexus6 (May 21, 2010)

Foziya said:


> Hi Nexus6! I'm new, too. ENFJ here, or I was a long time ago when I took the test.


Are you feelish "nerdish" habibti? Do you know what a female ENFJ + a female INTJ equals?

World domination.:wink:


----------



## Foziya (May 21, 2010)

Nexus6 said:


> Are you feelish "nerdish" habibti? Do you know what a female ENFJ + a female INTJ equals?
> 
> World domination.:wink:


Sweet! What are we waiting for?

I wonder if I should retake the Myers Briggs and see what twenty intervening years hath wrought.

Problem is, the test is so long and boring.

p.s. I uploaded a buddy icon, but it isn't showing. I don't know why. Iit's on my profile


----------



## Nexus6 (May 21, 2010)

bionic said:


> Most certainly! Though I would have thought shes more E, who knows. One thing I do notice is that she never thinks outwardly and keeps a close knit of people around her. Very INTJ. And the way she calculates movement is outstanding. So I am not certain of calling Croft INTJ. I can surely say that Angie is an ENFJ though, total femme fatale.
> 
> And thank ya, She's suposed to represent me. roud:


Oh yeah, a gal with the resolve to question how I typed Lara Croft. You are so INTJ. Mad luv in your general direction.

I see why you would question her being typed as an I and not an E [because she kicks ass when necessary]. However, do you see her with a sidekick? Not really. Her idea of a groovy Friday evening is hanging out in her enormous library studying some arcane factoid about some artifact she is searching for. She's my kind of girl. However, your comment made me think again about how I typed her, which is the beauty of the INTJ...they will make you think.


----------

